# Deer gun season......



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, im going to put the rods up for the deer gun week..ya cant pay me enough money to risk my life out there with those crazys!!! I fish "country" areas and the blaze orange will be out in full force to shoot at anything that moves....every year i put a hold on my fishing during this time. Long ago i used to continue to fish during gun season and it made me feel like i was in a war zone....i now play it safe to fish again another day.

Anyone going to CFD sunday??? 

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear that Scott........ It's " lay low " week. I wouldn't venture out in the woods for NOTHING this week................ CATKING.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i got my full "urban" camo on... i'm up for the river session if its not too windy.. been chumming there for awhile now..
ps..we can always spod out some deer corn to warn them too.. 
pps.. i didn't know this is an old thread..LOL..i was out there on sunday maan..but the wind got me crawling back home..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

AK,
I went out sunday myself trying to get one last day in before the "season" started......man the river is up high, i had to cross water i shouldnt have...i think it came up a few inches in the short time i was out on my island swim!! On the way out i got a small amount of water down the arm pit of my waders(yea the neos that go all the way up)....shouldnt wade through water that high, or wade alone...stupid move on my part!!! GEEZ that water is COOOOOLD and moving FAST!!!!

Hows the "snags" downtown AK??

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i haven't been fishing at that snag hole as of late..i moved from there a bit and had better hookups and land ratio rate..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to hear, i knew you wouldnt fish that area....if given a chioce i sure wouldnt either!!
We'll hook up soon down that way and see if we can put a few on the bank before the New Year.


also let me know if you make a bait trip up to your old feed store.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

this sunday looks to be kinda decent out to me... partly cloudy..low 50s for high temps.. i think i will venture down there..
btw, the fish i have been catching aren't trophy size or anything, they make the alarm scream tho..that's all i'm lookin for..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey this time of the year..all you can be hopeful for is a FISH, size matters nothing!

Scott


----------

